# Routing for Dummies



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

OK, so not really for dummies... but sometimes it feels that way starting out. 

I've found a wealth of good information since locating this forum, for which I'm very grateful. A lot of it ends up being in the form of external links, usually located within one of the "info-rich" threads here.

The purpose of this thread is to be a good starting point for those new to routing or, like myself, just venturing beyond the real basics for the first time.

Here's one link I found very helpful, a "Technical Manual" offered by the folks at MLCS Woodworking: http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/graphics2/Technical_Manual.pdf

Their free plans are also pretty neat: http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/project-plans.html (I'm planning on building at least one of the cedar bench/chests from this set, more if we find other uses than the initial one.)

The site has instructional videos as well... but finding those is left as an exercise for the reader/router. 

The veterans around here recommend a number of sites for jigs, bits and such... but I'll leave off at this point and see if others would like to add links and/or other suggestions they think will be useful for novice router-folk.

Bob


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

*Another resource....*

Interesting how nice things happen unexpectedly.

I had a great chat with someone who ended up _not_ buying the router I had for sale... who is lurking somewhere around this forum even now. 

I pointed him at a couple of sources of information I'd found valuable (we'd both found our way to this forum independently), and he pointed me at http://www.shopnotes.com/, which looks quite good as another source of good woodworking information, including router tips.

Community is a wonderful thing.

Cheers,

Bob

http://www.shopnotes.com/


----------

